# "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom Reiher



## BonnieundClyde (26. Juni 2008)

Moin,
nachdem wir jetzt schon seit Wochen immer wieder mal Besuch von einem (oder mehreren) __ Graureiher(n) hatten, haben wir es endlich mal geschafft, ihn bildlich festzuhalten. "Endlich" deshalb, wiel wir froh sind, dass er uns hilft, unseren Überbesatz an jungen Elritzen und Bitterlingen zu dezimieren (unsere zwei eingesetzten Sonnebarsche sind wohl Vegetarier und unsere Kater haben nur wenig Interesse an Fischen).
Mussten ihn durchs (natürlich nicht frisch geputzte) Fenster fotografieren, deshalb lässt die Qualität der Bilder etwas zu wünschen übrig.

Erster Versuch, der __ Reiher sitzt neben dem Bachlauf

 

Fühlt sich durch uns hinter dem Fenster gestört und fliegt erstmal wieder weg

 

Kurz darauf ist er wieder da und stolziert langsam am Teichrand entlang

   

Dann kommt plötzlich unser Reiherschreck zum Zuge (der Reiher sitzt links am Teichrand hinter den __ Gauklerblumen, etwas schwer zu erkennen, ca. Mitte des Bildes)

 

Kater Fritz schleicht sich links langsam hinter den Pflanzen an den Reiher ran, Reiher macht Alarmstart und landet gleich wieder an der anderen Seite des Teichs

   

Kater Fritz gibt nicht nach und nähert sich wieder, dem Reiher wirds zu bunt und er haut ab

  

Stolz präsentiert sich Fritz, den haben wir (leider) verjagt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*

Klasse Fotostory


----------



## Horst T. (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Fotostory



Finde ich auch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*

Ja, wirklich schöne Doku    


PS: Hast du schon einmal Fischies verlohren durch den Reiher ? Noch nie über eine Angelsehnenzaun nachgedacht ? ... Natürlich ist deine Mizie cder beste Rweiherschreck !!! - aber was wenn sie mal nicht da ist ?


----------



## BonnieundClyde (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wirklich schöne Doku
> 
> 
> PS: Hast du schon einmal Fischies verlohren durch den Reiher ? Noch nie über eine Angelsehnenzaun nachgedacht ? ... Natürlich ist deine Mizie cder beste Rweiherschreck !!! - aber was wenn sie mal nicht da ist ?



Nochmals zur Klarstellung,
wir wären froh, wenn der Reiher öfters mal zu Besuch käme, als wir die Aufnahmen machten, hatte er gerade mal zwei kleine Elritzen oder Bitterlinge erwischt, das konnten wir beobachten. Einen wirklich merkbaren Verlust an Fischen können wir noch nicht feststellen, da wir etwa 500 junge Elritzen und Bitterlinge seit letztem Sommer im Teich haben und nun schon wieder Nachwuchs gesichtet wurde. Abfischen ist sehr schwierig, wenn die den Kescher sehen, gehen sie schnell stiften. Wir legen den Kescher ins Wasser zur Gewöhnung, dann erwischen wir ab und zu mal ein paar Fische. Deshalb ist uns der Reiher sehr willkommen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*

aha, hatte ich leider nicht so kapiert - meistens ist es ja anderherum 

= also .... zu viel Liebe im Teich  

Habt ihr es schon einmal mit einer __ Senke versucht oder einer Art Fischreuse mit leckereien drinn ? Oder Fischanlockstoffen ausm Anglerzubehör ? ... nur so ne Spontanidee von mir um den kleinen möglichst ein neues Leben zu ermöglichen. ?


----------



## Teichfreund (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas,

an euren Fischen bin ich zwar nicht wirklich interessiert, aber euren Teich finde ich echt klasse. So wie es aussieht, habt ihr einen schönen Garten, in den der Teich auch sehr schön eingegliedert ist.  

Grüße, Markus


----------



## canis (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr es schon einmal mit einer __ Senke versucht oder einer Art Fischreuse mit leckereien drinn ? Oder Fischanlockstoffen ausm Anglerzubehör ? ... nur so ne Spontanidee von mir um den kleinen möglichst ein neues Leben zu ermöglichen. ?



der reiher muss auch gegessen haben 

und wenns die natur gratis macht, warum soll man denn noch selbst zeit und geld investieren, um den fischbestand zu dezimieren? 

LG
David


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*

hallo!

fritz ist ja zu süß 

der wollte es wirklich mit einem so viel größeren vogel aufnehmen?  

respekt!!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> der wollte es wirklich mit einem so viel größeren vogel aufnehmen?



Ob Fritz es wirklich mit dem Reiher aufgenommen hätte  , aber alles, was sich auf dem Grundstück bewegt, gehört verscheucht (oder gefressen) ... zumindest sieht unsere Katze das auch so  

@ Gangsterpärchen  :
Einen schönen Teich habt Ihr   ... und da ist Euch auch eine wirklich schöne Fotoserie gelungen ...


----------



## BonnieundClyde (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Endlich" mal wieder Besuch vom  Reiher*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> fritz ist ja zu süß
> 
> ...



Hallo Katja,

Fitz hätte ihn sicher angegriffen, der schreckt vor nix zurück! Nachbars Berner Sennenhündin war auch ganz perplex, als er einfach auf sie zuging, an ihrer Schnauze schnupperte und Köpfchen rieb. Allerdings haben wir auch einen Hund seit Oktober, den werden wir mal im Haustierthread noch vorstellen.
Er geht auch auf die Weide, keine Angst vor Kühen, erst als ihn eine mal abgeschleckt hat, wurde es ihm zuviel.
Was Fritz sonst noch so anbringt, wollen wir hier mal lieber nicht näher darauf eingehen   



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gangsterpärchen  :
> Einen schönen Teich habt Ihr ... und da ist Euch auch eine wirklich schöne Fotoserie gelungen ...



Danke euch Beiden, werden bald mal aktuelle Bilder vom Teich einstellen


----------

